# ipod to cd changer connector in trunk...?



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

which ipod adapter would work with connecting to the cdchanger port in the trunk (2003 gti w/monsoon)?
i see quite a few different choices on the site, but they show connections behind the headunit...


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: ipod to cd changer connector in trunk...? (Durbo20vT)*

the dice i-vw-t, usa spec pa-11 VW, or the pie VW pc pod 2 will all mount in the trunk and run the ipod cable to the front


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ipod to cd changer connector in trunk...? (VReihenmotor6)*

cool thanks!


----------

